# Offline



## AainaalyaA (Feb 6, 2004)

I will be offline till further notice 

To contact me, get my cell number or drop me a snail mail, the address of which is at aainaa.com 

The lightning grilled my LAN Card 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	




 and I can't afford another until whenever... 

till life makes a comeback for me {which I don't think will be so, in the next couple of millennia, all the best to you Ian}, 

AA


----------



## ian (Feb 7, 2004)

Good luck with getting a new LAN card AA, hope to see you back online soon


----------



## zkiller (Feb 7, 2004)

i don't know, but you can get LAN cards for less than $10 bucks these days. shit... if need be, i'll get you one!


----------



## ian (Feb 7, 2004)

how much is the lan card that you need?


----------



## zkiller (Feb 7, 2004)

by my understanding the card is for her broadband connection, which a simple 10Mbit card would do for that. but since LAN cards have become so cheap you can get standart 10/100 ethernet cards for 7 bucks off the shelf. 

now, if she needs a wireless ethernet card, then it's whole nother story.


----------



## Suzanne (Feb 14, 2004)

I knew there was a good reason to be afraid of storms


----------



## AainaalyaA (Feb 17, 2004)

Heh.. i love storms, but after checking all the hw out its not busted due to lightnings... i think its got to do with the wave patterns... the stuff aint working and dialup in the 21st century is really a pain, so .... if you guys wanna keep in touch with moi, drop by aainaa.com and sign up okay? i will be posting whatever there is to post there, and pm'ing is allowed too 

ttyl guys, and thanks for the concern,

AA


----------



## vladimirbot (Mar 20, 2004)

get a  10/100/1000 LAN card


----------



## AainaalyaA (May 19, 2004)

hahahaha.. very funny vladimirbot... why would i even bother getting a lan when i have an gigaethernet card or something to that effect - anyways, its embedded in the mb, and have to have it replaced - yup, the whole mb - but i'm still covered for 3 years warranty so that is okay.. the thing is i'd have to pay for labor, and thats a whooping $80/- anyways...

Will ponder upon that, since I'm thinking of getting a laptop anyways.. maybe I'll just use the pc for wp

later,

AA


----------



## zkiller (May 19, 2004)

80 bucks to replace a motherboard!!!!  i think i am in the business!


----------



## AainaalyaA (May 21, 2004)

yup... and you can really make money too.. that is if you can figure out how to beat the other 9999,99 computer techies who will cut your throat and offer the cheapest price..

but m not worried about it... i think its time to bow out of the Internet, once and for all.

later,


----------



## zkiller (May 25, 2004)

i don't see that happening. what would the internet be without you? 

but in all honesty, the internet is boring me these days. i don't do a whole lot of anything on the net anymore. for one, i don't have the time and of course a lack of interest. the only thing i am still actively doing is nmpoc's site. that's it.

oh, and not to forget, i use it as a tech source for building my car. it's amazing how much i have learned on the performance and safety aspecs of cars in the past few months. now if only i was so clomsy! lol  

PS: i am actively racing again! only 1/4 mile races for now, but it's a start. couldn't find anything else in this area.


----------



## [tab] (May 25, 2004)

Cool... what's your best 1/4 mile time?  Is that in a Probe?  What are the specs of your car?


----------



## AainaalyaA (May 25, 2004)

Now let's see what the Internet do without me around. Plenty I hope.. for starters, there'll be less eccentric nits like me to make life miserable for all the other conventional nits out there  

And as you say, yeah, the Internet has brought me nothing much really - except for making friends and sharing knowledge - apart from that, loads of heartaches and bored tintilating stuff {spam bombs and worms}

Seriously, I'm kinda tired of the madness.. I thought I'd never be bored with the Net, but here I am trying not to justify that  

Well, now you're back into racing, and I have just launched another new site.. a forum really -- just hope it'd be as good as the boring stuff I do online  




			
				zkiller said:
			
		

> i don't see that happening. what would the internet be without you?
> 
> but in all honesty, the internet is boring me these days. i don't do a whole lot of anything on the net anymore. .....


----------



## zkiller (May 27, 2004)

[tab] said:
			
		

> Cool... what's your best 1/4 mile time?  Is that in a Probe?  What are the specs of your car?


hmmm.... specs.... pretty much stock exept for a hi-flow cat from magnaflow. i ordered an intake and i am getting my ecu re-mapped for 16 PSI of boost next month while i am on vacation in the states. stock, i am only making about 6-7 PSI of boost. once i get the ecu back, i will be making over 200 whp and 280 wtq.  as of right now i am only running mid to low 15's. *shrug* it's all good though!  i'll get you an actual time for the probe after the 5th of june. they wouldn't let me run this month because i didn't have a helmet!  still had fun though.


----------



## [tab] (May 27, 2004)

Sounds like fun... it's a shame I only have a Corolla.


----------



## zkiller (May 28, 2004)

what kind of corolla? the old AE86 coupes with RWD are exellent race and drift cars!!!


----------



## [tab] (May 28, 2004)

Yeah I know... I'd love one of those with a 4A-GZE engine... maybe even a turbo. Unfortunately I have a FWD AE102 Corolla... bought it for a reliable family car, not performance... d'oh!!!


----------



## zkiller (May 28, 2004)

i think you might like this! i know i do!!! 

http://www.ai-designs.de/avi/AE86-drifting.avi

i have been trying to find one of those for a cheap drift project car, but haven't been able to find one in germany anywhere. they are fairly easy to come by in the states, that is if you don't mind putting some work into it to bring it back up to paar with stock specs in both performance and reliability factors.  anyways.... may the boost be with you!


----------



## zkiller (May 28, 2004)

sorry, the vid is to big for me to upload. damn shared hosting!!!


----------



## ian (May 28, 2004)

i tried to take a look and couldnt see anything, guess that explains why, thought maybe it was my lousy isp.


----------



## finch (May 28, 2004)

anyone wants to join this forum?


----------



## Christopher (May 29, 2004)

finch said:
			
		

> anyone wants to join this forum?


Not really.


----------



## [tab] (May 29, 2004)

Oops... missed one.


----------

